# 721 E Oil leaked



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

721 E single stage.

Went to my storage shed to switch out my push mower with the snow blower. Somehow someone (other family members use the storage shed) tipped the Toro back on the handle and there was a puddle of oil underneath. Got back home and let it sit and found the oil level to be at the bottom of the dip stick, serviced at the end of last season so I know it was full when I put it away. There was a drop of oil at the carburetor intake horn, guessing this is were the oil leaked out.

Any damage done? Just fill the oil up and start the blower? Other precautions I need to take before trying to start?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just let it sit a spell in its normal upright position .. fill the oil back up to proper level and you should be fine ... Expect it to smoke a bit n the beginning, as it will burn off and residual that found its way into the combustion chamber.

I am sure you are using what is recommended for all snowblowers, new or old, which is *Full Synthetic 5W30*.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm guessing here but if it won't pull over it might be hydrolocked with oil, if so remove the spark plug, prepare for a mess, pull it over to clear the cylinder and then replace the plug, fill it to full for the oil and try it then.


----------

